# Cheoy Lee Midshipman 40



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

So in the last thread I posted, it was recommended by the community that I narrow my boat search to Ketches since I have a bridge height restriction where I live which is 55' on due to the I-95 bridge over the New River in Ft. Lauderdale. I've evaluated a few, and due to my limited budget only old boats are appearing in the list. Nothing local though....till today!

I see a listing for a Cheoy Lee Midshipman 40 with the following specs:

50 HP Perkins that was installed in 1994, 1600 hours 
New Roller Furling in 2001
Rigging & Chainplates replaced in 2001
Lewmar winches (these must not be original for Cheoy Lee)
Aluminum Spars (I think these are replaced too,originals were wood, right?)
No word on electronics...how much would it be to install new Radar on mizzen mast, Depth, Wind meters. I intend to use a pair of panasonic toughbook tablets with electronic charts and NMEA handheld gps attached for navigating at the helm and down below.

*"Teak decks removed & resurfaced".* The listing is a bit vague here. I read it to be that there are no longer any more teak decks, in that they were removed entirely and the deck resurfaced with glass. It could also be read that they were simply removed, resurfaced/refinished and then reinstalled. If it is the latter, then I'm running away. If the former, how well do these kind of arrangements hold up, as in do decks adapt well to having teak removed and direct pressure on them from foot traffic?

In any case, this boat is listing for a price range I can get into...coupled with its 4'6" draft, I'm seriously evaluating it. I know wiring on this builder has a rough reputation, but other than that what other stuff should I look for? Wiring I know, but what else? I'm not expecting a thrilling ride on this one (27000 lbs of displacement) but will she serve me well on a down island hop in a few years?

Let the comments and feedback flow!

Thanks

--night0wl


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Some answers I posed to the owner:
> What condition is the auxillary engine in (when was it last run)? I see it was new in '94, but what have been your issues with it since (if any).

It hasn't run in almost 5 years, since going into storage. I've never had any issues with it

> The electronics - can you give a catalog of what is on the boat and functioning/non-functioning

See the survey. Everything was working when it went into storage

> What is the mast height/bridge clearance (I life in FTL, west of I-95)

I don't remember - maybe 44 ft??? The paperwork with that (measured by a rigger after new mast up) is on the boat

> The teak removal/resurfacing...who was the contractor or marine yard that did that work? Or was it a DIY?

I did it myself. More work than I ever want to do again. It looked great when I left, but needs a new paint job now. There were boards wearing thin that were buckling. I was going to screw them back down, but everyone told me I'd make leaks if I did it that way. I loved the teak, but the interior temp dropped substantially, so a white deck is much more appropriate in FL

* The teak decks were, in fact, removed!*

> When you say the Mizzen mast is in good condition...can you elaborate?

Sail is in good shape, mast was new in late 2001

> Any blistering?

Survey said 6, but he only marked 5. I took pictures of the spots

> Any upgrades to wiring and other electrical appliances

Prior owner, see survey


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

My main question would be was the engine fogged before the boat was put into storage. An unfogged engine sitting in Florida humidity for FIVE YEARS is likely to be a big chuck of rust on the inside.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks like the engine was sprayed with anti-siezing...but the owner makes it sound like it was the exterior of the engine. Never heard of that. I guess the truth will come out when I check out the boat.


----------



## starboardyacht (Sep 30, 2007)

Niteowl,
are you gonna be able to sea test the boat? Are you close enough to spend some time with this boat, more that just a few hours? Last fall i found a boat i've always liked that i could afford (Vagabond 47).... it was love at first sight, i saw her at the dock and had visions of topless girls in bora bora , winning the newport to bermuda.... on a V47, yea right.... anyway i got all swept away. the broker let me spend the week-end on the boat at the dock and i came to understand why i could afford this boat... she was great tied to the dock but i could not afford to make her sea worthy. at first i thought i can fix this, and this, and this, and this, ect... my point is if i had not spent time with the old girl her price and sexy lines would have sucked me in before i realized she wasn't right for me. good luck and keep us informed......


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The deck job is MOST Suspicious as there was probably significant underlying damage to the deck core that was never addressed...just covered up. 
With all the other issues, I would run away from this one.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> The deck job is MOST Suspicious as there was probably significant underlying damage to the deck core that was never addressed...just covered up.
> With all the other issues, I would run away from this one.


What all other issues? Length in storage?


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Given the information above, at what price would the boat have to be to warrant making the 1 1/2 hour drive (each way) to check it out? A gut feel would be good. After all, how often do you see a 40' ketch on the market?


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

starboardyacht said:


> Niteowl,
> are you gonna be able to sea test the boat? Are you close enough to spend some time with this boat, more that just a few hours? Last fall i found a boat i've always liked that i could afford (Vagabond 47).... it was love at first sight, i saw her at the dock and had visions of topless girls in bora bora , winning the newport to bermuda.... on a V47, yea right.... anyway i got all swept away. the broker let me spend the week-end on the boat at the dock and i came to understand why i could afford this boat... she was great tied to the dock but i could not afford to make her sea worthy. at first i thought i can fix this, and this, and this, and this, ect... my point is if i had not spent time with the old girl her price and sexy lines would have sucked me in before i realized she wasn't right for me. good luck and keep us informed......


Probably not. I think it would be one of those plays that you look at base price and start lowering based on everything the survey reveals wrong...and stick to it. No wiggling at all. Given that its a ketch with 44' mast (vs Pearson Ketch's with 52 or 58' masts), it's not going to be a racer by any means.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

night0wl said:


> What all other issues? Length in storage?


Why were chainplates replaced with the rigging? Water intrusion? 5 years not running an engine is problems. Electronics need replacing. What shape are all sails in....my guess is not good since not mentioned and sitting gathering mildew or sun damage for 5 years. "Only 6 blisters"....and this is before YOUR surveyor finds everything else that is wrong.

If you've got the time and the energy for a project boat it never hurts to look but this one says "neglected" to me...and neglect is more of a problem on an old cheoy lee than n an old production boat.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Argh, why do I let these forums always scare me off. The boat sold in the time I was wringing my hands on whether to take action or not. Guess $30k for a 40' cruiser was just too good to be true.


----------



## starboardyacht (Sep 30, 2007)

I took a look at the advert for this boat,(owner lived in wa. boat in fla) then looked at what they were being offered for on yachtworld and when you add all the stuff this boat appeared to need you would have been better off buying well maintained boat for less $$$$. Sorry to hear it got away  , if you really wanted it but plenty more out there, good luck.............


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

starboardyacht said:


> I took a look at the advert for this boat,(owner lived in wa. boat in fla) then looked at what they were being offered for on yachtworld and when you add all the stuff this boat appeared to need you would have been better off buying well maintained boat for less $$$$. Sorry to hear it got away  , if you really wanted it but plenty more out there, good luck.............


Can you point me to what else is out there...in similar price range and size/quality.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

night0wl said:


> Argh, why do I let these forums always scare me off. The boat sold in the time I was wringing my hands on whether to take action or not. Guess $30k for a 40' cruiser was just too good to be true.


nightowl...get the name of the guy who bought it.,...you'll be able to buy it cheaper from him in 6 months!


----------



## starboardyacht (Sep 30, 2007)

night0wl said:


> Argh, why do I let these forums always scare me off. The boat sold in the time I was wringing my hands on whether to take action or not. Guess $30k for a 40' cruiser was just too good to be true.


*
E-BAY Motors/Sailboats*

Nice Cal 36 $25000 Buy It Now

Nice S&S 38... current bic $5000

Certified Yacht Sales
Gulfstar 52 needs a little work $26000 + or -

they are out there


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> nightowl...get the name of the guy who bought it.,...you'll be able to buy it cheaper from him in 6 months!


The buyer appears to be Alex Dorsey. He's the fellow on projectbluesphere.com
He needs to change the site to "How to not ever manage to circumnavigate." He's been at it six years and well, he's starting over. Supposed to go see the boat this week. The engine turns easily by hand, dead batteries. Go figure. 
I agree. In a boat like what's described, I'd rather hold out for a better example, or snag something a bit smaller like the saweet! 35' Allied Seabreeze that went for $14,900 on eBay last week.


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

*Live for the journey, not the destination!*



seabreeze_97 said:


> He needs to change the site to "How to not ever manage to circumnavigate." He's been at it six years and well, he's starting over. .


Well, If I was circumnavigating, I'd want it to take forever too.
What's the hurry? 
If you read his site you'll see it's more about lifestyle, not just sailing around the world.

It'll be intersting to follow his progress on the boat. We'll see if it was a good buy or not.


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

snider said:


> Well, If I was circumnavigating, I'd want it to take forever too.
> What's the hurry?
> If you read his site you'll see it's more about lifestyle, not just sailing around the world.
> 
> It'll be intersting to follow his progress on the boat. We'll see if it was a good buy or not.


I do read the website. The guy changes direction every three days. He seems nice enough, but come on. He started out with one goal, to sail around the world. Period. Somehow, I don't think his sponsors (the corporate ones, at least) had the idea they'd be supporting his lifestyle discovery voyage. Buy a boat, fix it up, sail into the Pacific, sell the boat, go to Japan, pine away about sold boat. Buy another boat after aborted idea for charter boat business. Start over.


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

night0wl said:


> Argh, why do I let these forums always scare me off. The boat sold in the time I was wringing my hands on whether to take action or not. Guess $30k for a 40' cruiser was just too good to be true.


Looks like you saved yourself a lotta work. Initial reports are of a few blisters and lots of leaks.......on dry land. I mean, if you're looking at low entry price and high sweat equity, it's probably a good deal, but it's a total restoration from what's being described.


----------



## starboardyacht (Sep 30, 2007)

After a boat you thought you wanted sells, its easy to kick yourself and see only the good points. i've missed a couple boats i had foamed at the mouth for, only to find another one i liked better the next week..... 

Its weird but i think when i come across THE BOAT, the stars will line up, i will see it and know without any dout its the one. Of course thats what friends said about THE GIRL, and it never happened, but boats are different,,,,...... right?


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

It was for me. Even all mussed up and a total mess, in a yard full of boats, one look, and I was hooked.


----------



## starboardyacht (Sep 30, 2007)

seabreeze_97 said:


> It was for me. Even all mussed up and a total mess, in a yard full of boats, one look, and I was hooked.


THE BOAT or THE GIRL?????


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

The boat.  A lot like a pretty girl having a really bad day.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

night0wl said:


> Given the information above, at what price would the boat have to be to warrant making the 1 1/2 hour drive (each way) to check it out? A gut feel would be good. After all, how often do you see a 40' ketch on the market?


Dude, How long you been at this? A boat an hour and half from you is in your backyard. ;-)

I'm just looking for a decent 34-36 foot bay boat that I can afford and I'm to the point of considering 7 hour drives to look at a group of boats.


----------



## starboardyacht (Sep 30, 2007)

seabreeze_97 said:


> The boat.  A lot like a pretty girl having a really bad day.


Man, i know exactly what you mean, really well put..... but now you got a tell "the rest of the story"..... what kind of boat, where, when... all the juicy details


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

Ahhh, it's just one of those things. I'd only been sailing a couple times in my life (a real sin for a coastal resident). Couldn't tell you a Catalina from a Pearson, or anything else. It'd just never been on the short list. We had a bass boat when I was a kid. That's all I ever knew. Summer 2005 I took pictures of the beach, saw Ship Island, and went out on one of the Biloxi Schooners. Something just told me I better do those things. Then Katrina hit. Fast forward 5 months. My dad knew a dealer and we'd heard about the staging grounds for Salvage Direct in Gulfport, MS. Sooooo, there was this one boat on AOL, from Ocean Springs. She was called Irish Eyes. I think she was a Pearson 32. Figured we'd go gawk, and check that boat out. Ultimately, I did see that boat, and saw some interior water damage (deck leaks) that the pics didn't show. So we were wandering around and I happened to catch a glimpse of the bow of another boat. Just glanced around at the right time, like she'd called out, "Help. Get me out of here please." I just stopped. "Wait, what's that?" She was a mess (really bad hair day-shrouds dangling), but in spite of that, her lines just grabbed me. I was instantly smitten. She had a "for sale" sign (against the rules, but there it was). The fellow who'd bought her had gone a little crazy, and was deep in boats that he was gonna be paying storage for, because he couldn't move them out fast enough, and the transporters were getting top dollar. I saw all the paperwork, he didn't make $200 bucks over what he'd paid, but it was one less boat to contend with. Short of a lottery win, I have to build things up, so she was the perfect candidate. Then the education really started. I had so much to learn before I was even willing to mess with anything. I reeeeeaaaally didn't need another project...plenty looking at me since the storm. Kinda hoped Dad and I would have some quality time working on her, but it didn't work out that way. This March will be a year since he passed away, so I've had an on/off history so far. I have managed to assemble info on Bristol 32's and Bukh engines, some key parts (mast), and some online connections, as well as getting my keelboat diploma. Oh, and had a few dust-ups with Jeff H.  Actually found a Bristol 34 website (curious about differences in the rig) by accident. Turns out he was 3 slips over from my boat. He even sent a pic of my boat after Katrina, still in her slip, albeit, dismasted. Kinda eeeerie. She was roughed up, but still on her lines, nicely afloat.

Now, having never sailed by my own hand when I got her, nor done any sort of work or maintenance on a boat, I must be nuts......or under her spell. I always jump in way over my head, so it fits, though I really didn't think I'd be buying a sailboat then, or any time after. Anyway, she patiently waits as I meander. From what I have read, she will track better than I do. 

As I alluded, she's a Bristol 32. She has been named "Second Hand Rose" and "Seraphim". Being a "Firefly" fan, I'm naming her "Serenity"....despite the personal garment angle. Heck, the first time I lose sight of land, I'll probably need a personal garment. Anyway, that's my story.


----------



## starboardyacht (Sep 30, 2007)

always liked all the Bristol's. very worthy of your efforts, what ever given she will more than return.. Sorry for your loss, all the more reason to bring Serenity, back... I've got a Bukh in my boat, very dependable but parts are pricey, last time i got parts i bought them from a canuk co. and saved $$$$. I think they order them direct from denmark and drop ship. Best of luck and thanks, i enjoyed your story..... nice writting style


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmmm, canuk co., huh? Will have to check that out, and, thank you.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*Nightowl*

Quoteude, How long you been at this? A boat an hour and half from you is in your backyard. ;-)

I almost died laughing on that one...Ditto...You need to get serious before you start looking for a boat...an hour and a half drive come on...we commute to work here in Seattle that much every day...If you have to fly there to look at it then fly there...

There are times in our lives where we do have to act quickly or loose out...this does not sound like one of them though from what has been reported...But next time you find a boat that tickles your fancy...GO LOOK AT IT...Tie it up contingent to survey and sea trial...Then start asking all your questions...There will be another flood of well meaning advice for you to wade through...but ultimately it will be your decision and yours alone..

There are many boats out there with your name on them you just have to find them very rarely do they find you....Keep looking you'll find her...The problem is the next week you'll find her again.


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

From what I'm seeing, it's just as well he missed out on this one...unless he wanted a major project.


----------



## captmike84 (Feb 12, 2008)

I agree, five years of sitting means even if the engine runs it's going to have issues. You basically have to assume you're going to be replacing the engine within a few seasons.


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

*Bahamas Bound*

Looks like Alex is heading south soon. Project BlueSphere - A solo circumnavigation & video documentation of the globe


----------

